# B13 Ga16de 5spd swap



## Jrider27 (May 5, 2012)

Ok, so my auto trans in my 93 b13 is on its way out and I want to swap in a 5spd. I went to my local junk yard and all they have is a 95 b14 with the 5 spd. Can I use everything needed for the swap from that car or do i have to find parts from another b13. im talking about trans mounts, clutch/brake pedal assembly, axles, shifter and linkage? I've already searched and havnt found anything. any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Jrider27 (May 5, 2012)

Also, do I have to swap the cross member? and if so can I use the b14 one? 
Anyone?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

I'd assume most of it will swap over, but you may want to try crossing some part numbers on stuff like the axles. Make sure the B14 has the same clutch setup as a B13 before grabbing the pedals (cable vs hydraulic). I think the B14 is a cable style, not sure of the B13 (mine were both mushboxes).

B13/B14 transmissions


----------



## Jrider27 (May 5, 2012)

from what i can tell their both cable operated clutches. i want to know if I can take everything from the b14 to make my b13 a 5spd.


----------



## Jrider27 (May 5, 2012)

the part numbers are different. I assume that's bad for me


----------

